# 2010 Mopars in the Park *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

UGH! What can I say? It was super wet here. I'm sure there will be some really nice stuff on Sunday since it is to be very nice. Only day I could go so I made due with a couple of my friends and off we went.










































































More at MY FOTKI, 2010 MITP
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The "Flower Top" Charger is kool. Reminds me of my aunt's old kitchen.


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

The "back-halfed" Javelin is too cool.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> The "Flower Top" Charger is kool. Reminds me of my aunt's old kitchen.


Actually that's a "Mod Top" 1969 Plymouth Barracuda Hardtop.

Yellow Mod Tops were available in '69 on the Plymouth Barracuda hardtop and convertible (interior only), but not the fastback. 
Blue Mod Tops were on the '69 Plymouth Satellites (but not RR or GTX).
Green Mod Tops were for the '69 Dodge Dart and Coronet (except SuperBee and Charger).

Have heard rumors of a red Mod Top, but have been unable to confirm.

For '70 Barracudas and Dusters got the yellow Mod Top.
Blue Mod Tops were on the '70 Satellites (not RR or GTX).
Green Mod Tops were for the '70 Dart, Dart Swinger and Coronet (not for SuperBees and Chargers).

Hope this helps.


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

yort007 said:


> The "back-halfed" Javelin is too cool.


I don't think that's a Javelin your talking about....more like a Barrcuda.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

swflyboy said:


> I don't think that's a Javelin your talking about....more like a Barrcuda.


Nope, he was right, it is a Javelin. These as well as the AMX and other AMC cars are part of the show.
Chris


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful Javelin!!!


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

superduty455 said:


> Nope, he was right, it is a Javelin. These as well as the AMX and other AMC cars are part of the show.
> Chris


Oh oops. Didn't notice the picture of the orange AMX. Sorry


----------

